# New BMW M division boss is former Audi Quattro boss - Good or bad?



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

making waves is not a bad thing....


----------



## MnRiverman (Feb 21, 2010)

Perhaps he can bring BMW quality up to Audi standards.


----------



## Lucypup (Jun 21, 2014)

Hope to see an AWD M4. A good thing!


----------



## e34Mac (Jul 30, 2014)

Horrible idea lets not fix something that isn't broken.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Audi S's: 
Understated styling (positive)
Better Fuel Economy (positive)
Weight (negative)
Weight Distribution F/R (negative)
AWD (negative, because it makes cars heavy and nose heavy)


----------

